# Lizzie's in labor!!!! (well, sort of)



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Miss Lizzie is finally showing signs of labor. At last! Best guess at due date is today or tomorrow. She began minimal stringing this past weekend. I moved her to the kidding stall on Sunday. She of course immediately stopped stringing! But her udder "blew up" yesterday over lunchtime... an already extremely full udder practically doubled in size over the noon hour! So milk is in. She is again struggling with mild ketosis, so I began Magic last night. She had another 8 oz portion with breakfast. I'm heading to town now for ketone strips and Power Punch.

Question: I've heard that they generally kid within 12 hours of such a dramatic influx of milk. She's been right at 24 hours. Given this was an "under the radar - over the fence - midnight rendevoux" breeding...we're only guessing at the due date...calculating from each of the two intentional breedings last summer. Is there anything more I should be doing? At what point should I go in to check the cervix (honestly, I have no one to hold her for that) and/or call the vet? Am I getting hysterical? LOL

Apologies for the graininess of the photos. Santa failed to bring me a new camera for Christmas.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't check the cervix unless she is actively pushing with no progress for 20 minutes.

Do you have calcium drench? If she is been slightly toxemic, I would give a dose of calcium if she were mine 

Can't wait to see those healthy twin does!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

@SalteyLove -- twins? Didn't you mean trip does? LOL! Vet thinks she has 4. Yike! But however many or few, please, Lord, let them be does!!!

Calcium -- I have CMPK...have used that some. Just got back from town with a pack of ketone strips... barely caught the end of the urine stream, but it tested a perfect "Negative" at this time. But I'm trying to keep a close watch on it. Have any of ya'll ever used Tums for calcium? Another goat friend uses them and said her goats eat them like candy. Much easier than drenching. I've not used them. Thanks!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

top_goat said:


> @SalteyLove -- twins? Didn't you mean trip does? LOL! Vet thinks she has 4. Yike! But however many or few, please, Lord, let them be does!!!
> 
> Calcium -- I have CMPK...have used that some. Just got back from town with a pack of ketone strips... barely caught the end of the urine stream, but it tested a perfect "Negative" at this time. But I'm trying to keep a close watch on it. Have any of ya'll ever used Tums for calcium? Another goat friend uses them and said her goats eat them like candy. Much easier than drenching. I've not used them. Thanks!


I gave tums to my doe and yes, they were a great treat. She also liked calcium gummies with vitamin d
She wasn't struggling with toxemia at all I just used them as a supplement before she kidded triplets.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

top_goat said:


> Miss Lizzie is finally showing signs of labor. At last! Best guess at due date is today or tomorrow. She began minimal stringing this past weekend. I moved her to the kidding stall on Sunday. She of course immediately stopped stringing! But her udder "blew up" yesterday over lunchtime... an already extremely full udder practically doubled in size over the noon hour! So milk is in. She is again struggling with mild ketosis, so I began Magic last night. She had another 8 oz portion with breakfast. I'm heading to town now for ketone strips and Power Punch.
> 
> Question: I've heard that they generally kid within 12 hours of such a dramatic influx of milk. She's been right at 24 hours. Given this was an "under the radar - over the fence - midnight rendevoux" breeding...we're only guessing at the due date...calculating from each of the two intentional breedings last summer. Is there anything more I should be doing? At what point should I go in to check the cervix (honestly, I have no one to hold her for that) and/or call the vet? Am I getting hysterical? LOL
> 
> Apologies for the graininess of the photos. Santa failed to bring me a new camera for Christmas.


I like what you y'all are saying. Let us know when she gets closer!!


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

The goat girl said:


> I like what you y'all are saying. Let us know when she gets closer!!


Maybe you will have a valentine baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, it's Valentine's Day -- and this girl is driving me batty! She was stringing all night. Ligs gone. (Recall milk came in not quite 48 hours ago. Only laid down once all night that I could tell (and I peeked in on her almost hourly.) Then like clockwork she quit all discharge. One minute she seems absolutely exhausted (I know this old lady is!), the next she's perky and hungrily eyeing the feed bucket on top of the supply cabinet! Her appetite is still really good!

Her contractions overnight were massive -- squatting and straining -- then nothing discernible for a half hour or more. There were maybe 4-5 of those overnight.

I don't have anyone to hold her so I can check her cervix, so this morning earrrrrrrrly I went out to shop and made a portable squeeze shoot. I screwed it to the wall in the kidding stall and that's where she had breakfast. I want to feed her in it a time or two (she's getting small snack meals) before invading her privacy (or I'll never get her in it again!) Hopefully I can get that done by noon, so if I need to engage the vet there will still be time.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I’d be very worried, but not sure what do to so I can’t tell you. The couple of cases we had where we noticed those dramatic changes that indicate labor within 24 hours, and the doe did not go into labor in 24 hours, ended badly. 
With her having mild ketosis, I’m worried that something related to that might not be allowing her to go into labor. One of my above cases had several symptoms of ketosis 24 hours after those massive changes, though we had no way to check her ketones, but we treated her as is she had ketosis anyway. 
At least get a vet involved, and I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I hope all goes well with the kidding! 

Our goats usually aren't that fond of Nutri-Drench but if they start looking tired during labor, I offer it and they'll go crazy for it. It helps give an extra boost.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did she try pushing at all?
Or just uncomfortable.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Good luck with the kidding! So exciting!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

With your description and squatting/straining contractions I would definitely try to get a cervical check sooner rather than later. It sounds like a mal-positioned kid has made her quit laboring. If your squeeze chute doesn't work out, halter her head tight to a fence post then place strap around her abdomen and tie her mid-section parallel along the fence section. That way you only have to contend with the back legs while working her back end.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree to check her.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

How is it goin?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

*They're here!!! *Miss Lizzie asks you to celebrate with her the live births of three daughters: Val, Lynne, and Tina! Yipppeeeee!!!!!

I did end up taking her to the vet. He had a heck of a time -- took all his strength to pull these **big** girls out, but there was lots of celebrating in the barn! Several other clients...all the staff...Lizzie and her girls were the main event! He said I got her to them at the perfect time...that most of the time in situations like this it does not end well. We are so thrilled...so grateful to God...so grateful to our vet team...and so very grateful for our Goat Spot family!!! Babies haven't found the teat just yet, but we were able to get them latched onto a bottle and each one took 3-4 ounces of colostrum. They are strong, vocal and lovely.

Here is a phone photo one of the gals at the vet office took Doc titled it: "It just doesn't get any better than that!" I'll post better photos as soon as I can.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

top_goat said:


> *They're here!!! *Miss Lizzie asks you to celebrate with her the live births of three daughters: Val, Lynne, and Tina! Yipppeeeee!!!!!
> 
> I did end up taking her to the vet. He had a heck of a time -- took all his strength to pull these **big** girls out, but there was lots of celebrating in the barn! Several other clients...all the staff...Lizzie and her girls were the main event! He said I got her to them at the perfect time...that most of the time in situations like this it does not end well. We are so thrilled...so grateful to God...so grateful to our vet team...and so very grateful for our Goat Spot family!!! Babies haven't found the teat just yet, but we were able to get them latched onto a bottle and each one took 3-4 ounces of colostrum. They are strong, vocal and lovely.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

@Sfgwife -- Thank you!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a great outcome! Beautiful little doelings. :inlove:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well she stuck to the code. After giving you such a hard time she gave you 3 beautiful doelings. Congratulations on healthy babies and mama!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it all went well.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness! So glad all is well!!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm so glad to read this! Happy you got the vet involved, and things went so well!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So glad all is well! Blessings to all!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Congrats on the kids and so happy momma is doing okay! You are a good goat mom! 

:goodjobdance)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, congratulations! That's FANTASTIC it worked out so well!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

A wonderful outcome for such a trying experience. Congratulations on the triplet doelings. Happy Valentine's day, your gifts are fabulous.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Oh Wow!!! Congratulations! Your three little girls are absolutely beautiful! So happy they made it safely and mama is okay!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank goodness!

Congratulations


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! It is so great that everything turned out so well. You will never miss Val, Lynne and Tina's birthday.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats on the three little doelings!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I would never have made it through this without all the help and encouragement y'all gave me! Like I told Doc -- I generally manage my goats pretty well, but since I keep so few, kidding is always a challenge. This is only my 4th kidding season and I typically kid 2-4 does. (This year will be 6) Not enough to really feel like I "have it down"! Thank you Goat Spot community!!!!! 

Oh...yes...status report! This morning mama and all babies seemed to be doing very well. Though they grabbed the bottle vigorously yesterday, this morning they seemed to be saying, "Paper cups..yuck! We want Mama's crystal!" LOL I witnessed Tiny Tina (she was the largest) grab on and nurse vigorously. Judging by vigor, I'd say they all hit home runs overnight. So I can stop hovering and just be vigilant. 

Again, than you all so much for your help and encouragement!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, glad it went well. 

Glad we were here for you.


----------

